# Parade Music



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

We are going to be in a few parades the next couple weeks and I'm trying to come up with a mix cd that we can play while driving in the parade.

I'm not looking for any horror movie theme songs or anything really spooky.
Just some upbeat fast pace songs... Sorta like Jock Jams.


Here's a list of some songs I already have:

Bump In The Night - Allstars
Halloween - Aqua
What's New Scooby Doo - Simple Plan
The Man With The Hex - Atomic Fireballs

And I believe that's it so far...

I was just wondering if any of you other members had some good songs that I might be able to download.

If you have any in mind please share them with me as I need this CD within a couple days!

Thank you!
.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

'Ghostbusters'

'Werewolves in London'

and you CANNOT leave off: "Monster Mash"

Do a 'jock jam' sort of mix, and you got it.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

OH duh!
How could I forget those!
Haha, I have a CD around here with those songs on it...
I'll have to find it!
Thanks a lot Slimy!
.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Maybe "I got a spell on you" by Bett Midler..its a little more fast paced then the orig


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Thanks Lilly!
I totally forgot about that song...
That's one of my favorite movies!

Keep em coming guys!
.


----------



## Wraith (Apr 2, 2007)

What about Stevie Wonders Supersticious?


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

fyf check your local music store ask if they have dj mixes--you may be able to find something there---example- jive bunny remix


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Didn't Jazzy Jeff and Fresh Prince do a hip-hop tribute to Nightmare on Elm Street?


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Thank you all for all of your sugguestions!
I got the CD downloading right now!
.


----------

